# 2012 National Speciality?



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PCA National Specialty Show 2012

April 23-27, 2012 the Wicomico Youth & Civic Center.County, Salisbury, Maryland

As for hotel recommendations, I just took this off the local paper's on-line announcement....
For more information on Wicomico Tourism visit Wicomico County Maryland Tourism Guide and Convention & Visitors Association Information or visit Wicomico Youth & Civic Center for information on the Wicomico Youth & Civic Center

Hope this helps! I haven't gone before, but I will in 2012! See you there!!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for finding the info! Where are you coming in from? It wold be fun to meet some of the other members!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

This will be my first PCA and I'm pretty excited I'll be able to be right in the mix rather than just solely a spectator  and I can't wait!!! I think the host hotel is the Hampton Inn which is like 15min. From the venue, but it's by far the best hotel in the area


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, Keith! I will look in the Hampton. When I have done specialties in the past, they have always been close to home and never stayed. It seems like there is lots of fun going on the in the evenings and I would like to get to know more poodle people  It is even nicer when the show is on the hotel grounds... but I won't complain LOL! I would love to be able to see the hunting trials, too. Plus, I am going to try to have my pup ready for Rally and obedience. Dreaming big never hurts , right?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Made my reservations for 2012 last year about a week after I got home!

Don't know of another way to have so much fun and work so hard! 

Hope to see you! Courtesy of Missy G we will have a set up ringside and probably one in the back, too (dryers!).

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This will be my first time attending! Can't wait! I'll be there and so will my Tiger boy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Excerpted from PCA's The Poodle Papers

Some hotel info from:
Page 6
_
National Specialty From National Show Chair, Dennis McCoy….
Don’t forget to mark your calendars for April 21 thru April 27 2012 (23-27 for breed) for the Greatest Poodle Show on Earth! The completely remodeled from the ground floor up* Holiday Inn Salisbury, 300 S. Salisbury* *Blvd. Salisbury, MD 21801, 410-546-4400*,will be our host hotel with a *PCA rate of $103,* which includes a hot breakfast bar. (There’s a brand new hot water system—LOL!) It’s the closest hotel to the civic center. There’s a restaurant with an outside river deck and a martini bar...and it offers room service. Please remember the hotel will be at full capacity and food service may get backed up a bit, but there are other restaurants within walking distance that are very good. The hotel is very happy to have us back since its “extreme makeover” and I think will be most accommodating.

Please make your reservations early so you won’t be disappointed when they are full_ 
Taken from:
Scribd


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

SarainPA said:


> Thank you for finding the info! Where are you coming in from? It wold be fun to meet some of the other members!


We're coming in from New Jersey and staying at the Holiday Inn. Please see my updated post re: dates and hotel info! It'll be a blast to be among so many poodles and PF members!!:happy:


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

I may have to talk Mr. Cookie into going. It would be so much fun.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It's the greatest show on Earth! (I know PT Barnum coined the phrase and it is supposed to be about the bigtop...but PCA snagged it a while ago and I'm going with it!)

If you do somehow get bored watching the classes - the shopping with the vendors is handsdown some of the best doggy stuff under one roof!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wish I could be there.  Do they ever have one of the West coast?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

The way I understand it Outwest they've (they being PCA) entered an agreement with Salisbury to have our national specialty held there for x amount of time. Prior to this agreement the national roamed the states XD much like other breeds, tending to stay in one area more or less.
I personally believe that this general area was picked because the NorthEastern US contains the most highly concentrated amount of amazing breeders, where on the west coast and in the midwest everyone is much further apart from one another. (not to detract from the great breeders on the west coast and in the midwest because there are some great ones out that way, just more sparsely populated)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> If you do somehow get bored watching the classes - the shopping with the vendors is handsdown some of the best doggy stuff under one roof!


That's my favourite part of shows. If u don't get your leg, or some points, u can always make it better with some 'retail therapy'!  lol


----------

